# Roamer Rock Shell Mark VII glass and strap wanted



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

*Roamer Rock Shell Mark VII glass and strap wanted*


View Advert


Hi All, Just wondering if anyone know where i can get the parts for this watch?

the glass is clear but has scratches and the strap is to small...any recommendations on what type to fit ...is there anywhere that does genuine roamer straps?

i am afraid i don't have any means to measure the size strap at the moment but the one fitted states 18mm and is to small so i would say its a 20mm

the glass is about the size of a 50p...i know vague...lol

thanks

View attachment 14473


View attachment 14479


View attachment 14474


View attachment 14475


View attachment 14476


View attachment 14472


View attachment 14478


View attachment 14477





*Advertiser*




Jonmarkel



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

